# Shiney or Matt???



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello Folks

Just a quickie and some advice required please.

After kerbing all 4 alloys in one day :roll: :? 

Please do not ask!!

I have decided to have my rs4 replicas painted Black.

My question to you is should it be Shiney or should it be Matt Black.??

I know some of you hate black, but please just let me know which you prefer.

Thanks

karen


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> After kerbing all 4 alloys in one day :roll: :?


Flooding on Westgate that kerbed them, you couldn't help it :wink:

Matt black for me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Defo Matt black


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > After kerbing all 4 alloys in one day :roll: :?
> ...


Yes definitely the floods :lol:

Tony got the blame though and he was not even in the car with me at the time :x

Karen


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NOT black


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> Yes definitely the floods :lol:
> 
> Tony got the blame though and he was not even in the car with me at the time :x
> 
> Karen


You should have blamed him in the first place, said he borrowed it and when it came back...

Would you respray the whole car in the name of tuning? A matt black TT would look the mutts.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Dotti said:


> NOT black


We have a overall plan and the black wheels would suit what we have in mind.

I kinda wanted black from the beginning but kept changing my mind anyway....like you do 

Hello Dotti..... hope you are well??

Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Yes definitely the floods :lol:
> ...


I am brave but not that brave 

Karen


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Black and Black ....

NO


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Black and Black ....
> 
> NO


What he said unless tou are going to leave the outer rim polished


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Black and white :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Black and white :wink:


Do you get cheaper Tax


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

UK Performance said:


> After kerbing all 4 alloys in one day :roll: :?
> 
> Please do not ask!!


Hey Karen,

OUCH :? You have my sympathies! Not a good day huh? Any how, I reckon matt would be best, also from a practical point of view; easier to keep looking clean as shiny can look grubbier quicker :wink: & easier to retouch (incase you have another bad day :? ), nice contrast too I reckon 8)

Hope it goes ok.....
Lucy

[smiley=idea.gif] Hey, just had a thought - if you've got red callipers too you could have a "Loubutin" styled TT 8) 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Matt without a doubt


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > NOT black
> ...


Wotcha Karen, all well thank you and hope you are too . Oh well if you wanted black then go with black pfffft don't mind us will you  :wink: . You used to be indecisive but now your just don't know :lol: :wink: . Whatever you choose will be great I'm sure


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

MILF black rims.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> MILF black rims.


  :lol:


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > MILF black rims.
> ...


Hehe.. Dotti shocked....  I doubt it


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > After kerbing all 4 alloys in one day :roll: :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
your AVATAR is superb :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


Cheers.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


What cute ears you have!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

o/t - I saw a gleaming white '07 GT3 driving through Cardiff last week with gloss black wheels, it looked and sounded AMAZING! 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

My favourite up to now was shiney, but you all seem to prefer matt!!
Now i really am confused :? :roll:

What is a girl to do??

The outer rims will be painted a different colour too :wink:

Please do not all shout at me at once....

Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


This is a brilliant avatar, quite scary too!!

Much prefer luciferlees!!!!

EH GIRLS!! WEH HEY!! :-* :-* :-*

KAREN


----------

